# How do you track the attendance of members?



## grizzlor (Jul 18, 2012)

Our church leadership has been convicted by the way we keep track of our membership rolls. We are beginning to think through the process of keeping better records. We have about 400 members. How do you track members weekly attendance, the process not the software? What would be a good process for a church our size?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 18, 2012)

Thankfully I can usually do a headcount during the first hymn.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 18, 2012)

My last church uses attendance registers passed down the pews during announcements after the service. Every family signs. We tell them, honestly, that it's how we make sure no one has needs or problems we're missing. There's space for prayer requests or to ask for a call from an elder or deacon. There's also room for visitors to put an address or phone number (an added benefit). If folks start missing services we call to check on them, which ensures that those who are there do take the time to write their name down. It works once it becomes habit.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 18, 2012)

Interaction of elders.


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2012)

Jack K said:


> attendance registers passed down the pews



Same here. Sheets are usually pulled between each service. 

That's separate from the physical count of attendance.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 18, 2012)

RFID tags.


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2012)

Dearly Bought said:


> RFID tags.



Under the skin, or do you ear tag the members?


----------



## kodos (Jul 18, 2012)

Edward said:


> Dearly Bought said:
> 
> 
> > RFID tags.
> ...



Probably on the forehead I think.


----------

